# White Curl Grubs?



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello… I could use some help with grub control. I have a small patch of grass that has deteriorated within the last few weeks. I have dead patches appearing with no roots holding it into the soil. I found these grubs today and figured they have eaten the roots. Since it's September, what can I apply to kill them before they damage the entire area? I could really use some help as soon as possible… my grass looks terrible!


----------



## feinhorn (May 3, 2021)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/BioAdvanced-10-lb-24-Hour-Grub-Killer-Plus-Granules-700740/202019111?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028_001_CHEMICALS-Multi-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-Best_Seller&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028_001_CHEMICALS-Multi-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-Best_Seller-71700000074292693-58700006415552098-92700059428729763&gclid=Cj0KCQjwnJaKBhDgARIsAHmvz6d-DkuI3NANSCbU8nMxbfZyXCu8p8Rd8ztEWafDpEnQeIrfNsP3Px0aAp-dEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds#overlay


----------



## Ravekiss (Jul 31, 2020)

feinhorn said:


> https://www.homedepot.com/p/BioAdvanced-10-lb-24-Hour-Grub-Killer-Plus-Granules-700740/202019111?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028_001_CHEMICALS-Multi-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-Best_Seller&cm_mmc=Shopping-B-F_D28O-G-D28O-028_001_CHEMICALS-Multi-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-Best_Seller-71700000074292693-58700006415552098-92700059428729763&gclid=Cj0KCQjwnJaKBhDgARIsAHmvz6d-DkuI3NANSCbU8nMxbfZyXCu8p8Rd8ztEWafDpEnQeIrfNsP3Px0aAp-dEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds#overlay


Thank you. I purchased that exact one and applied it a few days ago. I've seen quite a few dead grubs since so I think it worked well.


----------

